

Can recursive neural tensor networks learn logical reasoning? [pdf] - mutor
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1312.6192.pdf

======
soup10
So the paper says yes, but offers no analysis on why it's potentially better
or different from other models of logical reasoning?

~~~
blake_himself
For NLP. Presumably you could extract it from sentences with techniques like
Socher's:

[http://www.socher.org/index.php/Main/ParsingNaturalScenesAnd...](http://www.socher.org/index.php/Main/ParsingNaturalScenesAndNaturalLanguageWithRecursiveNeuralNetworks)

There was an example in Socher's paper of a tree of logic - ands, ors, nots
(not shown on that site, but in the paper) - which logic, he showed his RNN
technique can represent. The OP paper I imagine is more along those lines.
Being able to capture full logic like that gets you that much closer to being
able to extract the full meaning from language, not just words that provide a
general flavor.

------
JadeNB
My usual plea for abstracts over PDFs:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1312.6192](http://arxiv.org/abs/1312.6192) .

